# I have been selected for shalamar :,)



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Guys i have to pay my fees before 18th nov. The question is, how much do i have to pay? And do i have to pay in dollars? I got the foreign seat.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

wow that's great. congrats! there's actually no such information on their website so you'll have to contact them directly for that. btw how did you get your acceptance? did you get a call or what?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Weed said:


> Guys i have to pay my fees before 18th nov. The question is, how much do i have to pay? And do i have to pay in dollars? I got the foreign seat.


Really? What's the merit?


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Weed said:


> Guys i have to pay my fees before 18th nov. The question is, how much do i have to pay? And do i have to pay in dollars? I got the foreign seat.


Did they call you? Or email you? Cause I applied on the foreign seat aswell and I haven't received any response and My aggregate is 87.5.
Whats yours?


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

I got a sms and an email before


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > Guys i have to pay my fees before 18th nov. The question is, how much do i have to pay? And do i have to pay in dollars? I got the foreign seat.
> ...


Mine was 85% before interview, I don't know how much i got in the interview, you'll get the notification soon too In Sha Allah


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> wow that's great. congrats! there's actually no such information on their website so you'll have to contact them directly for that. btw how did you get your acceptance? did you get a call or what?


Oh and thank you :,)


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

Weed said:


> Mine was 85% before interview, I don't know how much i got in the interview, you'll get the notification soon too In Sha Allah


 omg i hope to get it because i have to pay my fmh fee tomrrow


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Weed said:


> Mij97 said:
> 
> 
> > Weed said:
> ...


I really hope so! Congratulations  inshallah


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I have 86.7 with my sat 2 locally. And they said they were considering my sat 2. But idk now what's happening. Idk if I'll make it (


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I have 86.7 with my sat 2 locally. And they said they were considering my sat 2. But idk now what's happening. Idk if I'll make it (


 since when did shalamar start accepting sat? and did you mention your sat score in their form?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

They did. For local seats and this year. That's why I am surprised as well! I asked them they're like we are taking sat 2 we are just waiting for a final word which might come today in which case we will call kids. They haven't called me yet. 
It's 86.7 with my sat 2 and 83.7 with my MCAT :broken_heart:ensive:


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah I basically submitted both my MCAT and SAT II marks. They said the higher of the two would be accepted. But they only took my SAT II result if I had given MCAT 2016.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Weed said:


> I got a sms and an email before


Did you receive the sms and email today?


----------



## Noor13579 (Nov 1, 2016)

I have an aggregate of 86.8 with SAT2. And i tried calling them today but the line was always busy. Local seats k merit ka koi idea?


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Yeah just 30 minutes before


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

what the .....? they should have mentioned it before or at least bothered to write it in their application form and i would have also written my sat score. my sat aggregate is also much higher it's 89%. with mcat it's 87.5. GOD I HATE EVERYONE!


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Okay guys does anyone know how i should pay them? With cash? Or check?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

cheque*
Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> cheque*
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


Haha  do you know how i should pay them?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

I doubt that they would be taking cheques. I think you should call them first thing in the morning and confirm it!

- - - Updated - - -



rafiaqureshi said:


> what the .....? they should have mentioned it before or at least bothered to write it in their application form and i would have also written my sat score. my sat aggregate is also much higher it's 89%. with mcat it's 87.5. GOD I HATE EVERYONE!


I know it's totally unfair but don't worry, your MCAT aggregate is decent enough to get you a seat. Besides, you have FMH as well so chill.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Did anyone from a local seat get a call from shalamar?


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

I know it's totally unfair but don't worry, your MCAT aggregate is decent enough to get you a seat. Besides, you have FMH as well so chill. [/QUOTE] yeah but i got my name in fmh in the 2nd merit list and i highly doubt that i'll get selected in shalamar's first list. i might be in their really long waiting list.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Weed said:


> Doctech said:
> 
> 
> > cheque*
> ...


I got the email too alhamdulilah! But for the local seat. I'm gonna call them first thing in the morning. They usually ask for drafts.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

I got my acceptance from shalamar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yaaayyyyyyy


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Told you, you were stressing over nothing. Congrats guys 
I'd suggest to offer 2 Rakaat Nafal right now since Allah has really worked a wonder for you.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Congratulations you all! :thumbsup: 
I hope I make it too with 86.7
Never been so depressed.


----------



## Noor13579 (Nov 1, 2016)

Mij97 what's your aggregate?
And did you apply on SAT2 basis?
Btw congratulations!


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Congratulations you all! :thumbsup:
> I hope I make it too with 86.7
> Never been so depressed.


 thank you! you will get in in sha Allah. my prayers with you :thumbsup:


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Congratulations you all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou! :blush:
Inshallah you will! It all ends well.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Noor13579 said:


> Mij97 what's your aggregate?
> And did you apply on SAT2 basis?
> Btw congratulations!


Thankyouu! My aggregate is 87.46% and yes I applied with my SAT scores


----------



## Noor13579 (Nov 1, 2016)

I have an aggregate of 86.8. I havent gotten an sms or an email yet :/


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Noor13579 said:


> I have an aggregate of 86.8. I havent gotten an sms or an email yet :/


You will inshallah! I just read that another person with 86.7 got in! So don't worry.


----------



## Noor13579 (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you. Pray for me please.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

FutureDr did you give an interview at shalamar?


----------



## Noor13579 (Nov 1, 2016)

I did.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Alhamdulilah I made it too! :')


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

any idea 2nd list kab lagey gi my position is 146.........do i have a chance?


----------

